# Pano...sort of!



## vandecarr (May 20, 2008)

Shot around 8:15 am with Diana 151








Thanks for looking,
Mike


----------



## Coldow91 (May 31, 2008)

Thats really cool! I like it a lot


----------



## JimmyO (May 31, 2008)

Cool
Wish it was a little brighter and contrasty


----------

